# Headshots



## robertandrewphoto (Feb 28, 2011)

some headshots for my friends brother

leave some feed back


----------



## reedshots (Feb 28, 2011)

looks like he is hitting himself on the chin not supporting his head.  like the thinking man.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep, the pose is all wrong. It looks like he's punching himself in the face. You also have the camera angled up so his eyelids are drooping making him have "drunken eyes" I suggest looking at portrait books for correct posing positions.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah...uh...no.

Badly exposed, the pose is just off, the light is awkward and the background is way busy.

Try keeping things simple at first.. simple clean light, standard pose, get a bit higher than him, get closer in, nice and sharp eyes.

Once you can nail those basics, then move to some funk

Good thing you got that watermark on those images there.  

sigh


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Yep, the pose is all wrong. It looks like he's punching himself in the face. You also have the camera angled up so his eyelids are drooping making him have "drunken eyes" I suggest looking at portrait books for correct posing positions.



Pretty good summary. You forgot 'flat,low-contrast post processing look' however...


----------



## Frequency (Mar 1, 2011)

I even felt somebody else is hitting (if you think that way, you will see it that way  )


----------



## photocist (Mar 1, 2011)

Frequency said:


> I even felt somebody else is hitting (if you think that way, you will see it that way  )


 looks like the photographer has an arm on a stick LOL


----------



## PopCulture (Mar 1, 2011)

They look a little to posed. Good photography though.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Mar 1, 2011)

PopCulture said:


> They look a little to posed. Good photography though.



thanks for a positive comment

i can understand that the pose is a bit unnatural, i'm normally an hdr photographer
but i still see nothing wrong with either of the exposures


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 1, 2011)

ill be honest, i lol'ed when i saw the 2 pics...

if you're gonna have him pose with his fist supporting his chin, you should have included his elbow and what ever surface he is on. right now it just looks plain awkward


----------



## Frequency (Mar 2, 2011)

Robert, 

Of course the image evoked some fun; you too must be able to enjoy that and why be disheartened?  such things happen to you, to me  and to all. I think even the different illumination on face and hand accentuates the feeling i mentioned; so that is a lesson not only to you but  to me and to all those who are in the process of learning; so keep the works going please

Regards


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2011)

robertandrewphoto said:


> PopCulture said:
> 
> 
> > They look a little to posed. Good photography though.
> ...



Out of all the posts, thats what you respond to?  Are you simply here for people to tell you how awesome you are?
And then we get an excuse as to why the pose sucks.
And then you say there is nothing wrong with the exposure.
Wow

I guess shooting 3-7 frames per hdr subject has tweaked yourmind in knowing which one is properly exposed.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Mar 2, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> robertandrewphoto said:
> 
> 
> > PopCulture said:
> ...



are you really being serious right now
of course i'm not going to respond to someone like you who is just flat out saying i suck

from what i can see my first shot is almost exactly the same as your avatar

and no i'm not expecting people to tell me i'm the best ever
i'm 18...i need help
when someone laughs at me for putting a watermark on my image because they think it sucks im not going to them for help
maybe if you had the common decency to just simply say "looks like you  need some help doing blah blah" i would have gladly responded to you
last time i checked, a forum like this is for developement and displaying your pieces of work
and maybe it's just me, but i would never tell another artist flat out that they suck

so basically just get off my thread if the pictures arent good enough for you
im sorry that i'm just a mediocre photographer trying to get better


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

What hasn't been said here? 

I will agree that the pose is unnatural and uncomfortable (my first reaction)
Second, the angle is weird as mentioned.The composition has the subject framed too far to the right. 

Advice: learn to take the advice here without reacting poorly. If you are getting discouraging words remember it's not a personal attack against you. Most C&C threads get very little response, be grateful members are taking the time to assist.


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Your images are not like my avatar. And just for info, my avatar was shot by a student (like myself) who had been using his camera for 6 months.
Your image is not cropped the same, there is way more stuff going on, the exposure on the bright side of the face is darker, you have a helluva lot more blacks that are totaly blocked than I do (mine were mostly at the bottom and not too much, yours look like half the frame), the pose is not the same. Mine is more basic, I'm not pulling a Mike Tyson.

Plenty of people gave info, but you focused on whatever was positive. Wrong mind set to learn IMO.

If your exposures look fine on your screen, check your screen. Maybe the brightness is turned up. And look into a monitor calibrator.

Some of the best comments I have received is people telling me my images suck.  Some of the worse comments I have received are simply people who drive by and post "nice shot"



> Badly exposed, the pose is just off, the light is awkward and the background is way busy.
> Try keeping things simple at first.. simple clean light, standard pose, get a bit higher than him, get closer in, nice and sharp eyes.
> Once you can nail those basics, then move to some funk


 
I guess this wasn't helpful. Do I need to draw you a picture?

Your age has nothing at all to do with it. I had no idea you were 18 nor do I care. People like to throw their young age in there when they have a lack of experience and knowledge, but yet when other people bring up the same issue, they get ticked. Not you specifically, I'm just saying.

You should define feedback you want to receive and learn to properly take it, digest it and learn from it.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok again, i wasnt comparing my shot point for point to yours....

and yes i did read your comments and in that context they look fine

but we both know that wasnt your original tone

if you left it at that i wouldnt have cared one bit, but you had the audacity to follow up on a comment that wasnt even directed towards you

if you said something like "this picture just doesnt work for me because..." thats a positive way to tell someone there work isnt done properly, atleast not in your opinion
if you say "yeah...uh....no" that just comes off as a rude and arrogant statement


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2011)

> from what i can see my first shot is almost exactly the same as your avatar


 
Sounds pretty much like a point for point comparison to me.  Type what you mean, not what you think you mean.

But alrighty, I'll make sure to properly sugar coat any responses geared towards you.

I am terribly sorry for the emotional harm I have caused you :hug::


----------



## Frequency (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank God, everything ended well


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Thank God, everything ended well



You are not a man of many words my friend, but THAT comment was 'da bomb!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

THOSE ARE NOT HEADSHOTS, Period.

Maybe you need to learn what a headshot is although it won't be from me because I'm tired of repeating it ever couple months.


----------

